# braune Ablagerungen - gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?



## Gartenhexe77 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Seit gut 1 Woche bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines kleinen Gartenteiches und noch total unerfahren. Deswegen bitte ich Euch um Hilfe. 

Erst mal zum Teich: 
Größe: 750 L, kein Fischbesatz, ein Bachlauf und ein Wasserspiel wird von 2 kleinen Pumpen gespeist.
folgende Pflanzen sind frisch eingepflanzt in Körben mit einer Mischung aus überwiegend Sand mit Tiecherde gemischt: __ Zwergseerose, __ Froschlöffel, __ Zwergrohrkolben, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Feiberklee, Süßgras, __ Kalmus, __ Schwanenblume, __ Iris, Gauklerblume, __ Weiderich, Minze, Tannenwedel.

Jetzt bilden sich an der Teichwand diese braunen Beläge. Ist das gut bzw. normal oder ein schlechtes Zeichen? 

Hab heute einen Wassertest gemacht, scheint alles OK. 
pH 6,4, KH 0, GH 0-5, NO3 0


Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: braune Ablagerungen - gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?*

Hallo und :willkommen

Hast du den Teich mit Brunnenwasser befüllt ? Sieht mir nach Rost aus


----------



## Gartenhexe77 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: braune Ablagerungen - gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?*

Hallo und vielen Dank!

Den Teich haben wir mit Regenwasser aus der Zisterne gefüllt.
Das braune Zeugs ist eher weich und glitschig/schmierig und erst aufgetreten, als die ersten Pflanzen drin waren. 
Rost würde ich eher ausschließen, da das Wasser weder in der Zisterne noch im Bachlauf oder Teich mit Metall in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: braune Ablagerungen - gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?*

Ich dussel  



> mit einer Mischung aus überwiegend Sand mit Tiecherde gemischt



Ich denke da kommt es her


----------



## Silke (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: braune Ablagerungen - gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?*

Hallo,
es könnte von der Teicherde sein.
Aber auch abgestorbene Algen sehen so aus...


----------



## Gartenhexe77 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: braune Ablagerungen - gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?*

Was könnte ich noch zum Einpflanzen in Körbe nehmen?  
Nur Kies? Ich habe noch reichlich feinkörnigen Kies übrig.
In den Büchern über Teichbau lese ich immer Lehm/Sand-Gemisch. Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich Lehm bekommen kann.
Mit der Teicherde war ich ganz sparsam, aus Angst vor Algen. Und Sand hab ich den genommen, den man auch um die Teichbaustelle rum noch sieht. Mischungsverhältnis ca. 1/4 Teicherde 3/4 Sand.



Viele Grüße
Birgit


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: braune Ablagerungen - gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?*

Hallo Birgit,

Du kannst auch den feinen Kies nehmen.
Oder Du besorgst Dir einen Sack Sandkasten-Sand im nächsten Baumarkt. Wenn er gelblich-bräunlich ist, dann ist er optimal.


----------

